# Tecumseh OH140 governnor



## HapG (Feb 22, 2018)

I am trying to restore a G14. It runs, but I cannot figure out how the governor levers link to the carb and how the throttle cable fits. Does anyone have diagram of all the links or a photo?

Thanks

Hap


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. There may be some information at Bolens Lawn Mower And Garden Parts | Sam's Bolens, Llc


----------

